
Driftless – The best stuff of Amazon from your Twitter friends - danielzarick
http://driftless.co
======
danielzarick
I designed and built this over the past week after a freelance project fell
through. The idea came to me the Friday night before the election, and I
figured would be fun to build over a few days.

Right now I'm keeping things small and simple: What are the best products you
and your Twitter friends have bought on Amazon recently? Hope you dig it.

